# PLEASE HELP! cancer and crohn's patient. Rick Simpson oil, cannabis oil, marijuana o



## bach1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi. 

my brother has skin cancer and crohn's disease. 

we've made some cannabis oil. 

he's only a few days into the treatment, but he's constantly high and left with a hungover feeling. 

At the moment he's applying the oil to the cancer spots on his body and bandaging them... repeating every four days. 

And for the crohn's disease he's ingesting a tiny amount. .. smaller than half a grain of rice three times a day. 

I've got a feeling he's having too much oil. 

should he ingest only or apply to skin only? 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pcinla (Aug 4, 2013)

It's not answering your question, but my ex-girlfriend's son has Crohn's and mj _definitely_ made him feel better whether it was smoking or vaporising it. Cookies were a real treat for him. I once asked her what strain worked best for him (he's in his 20's incidentally, so we're not talking about a kid), and although they generally bought generic mj off the street, she said he got _Alaskan Ice_ from a friend (genuine, homegrown) and that was the best for him by far. I'm not a medical expert, but my (late) dad went through chemotherapy, leading me to suggest that it's not the mj oil that's making your brother feel _hung over_. My best wishes go out to both of you.


----------



## chemtrailsrbad (Aug 5, 2013)

It's not an exact science this cannabis oil treatments. I have done alot of reading on them and I do think there is something to it. Just stick to what you are doing but read read read. The more the better. I fear you may not get much replies here due to the time people are taking to reply, as soon as I seen this thread I subscribed as I am always interested in hearing the medicinal properties of cannabis doing their job.

I have heard apricot seeds having an impact on cancerous tumours due to a chemical in the seed that is basically a glucose make-up. Cancer tumours feed on sugar/glucose but this glucose compound in the seed can supposedly only be broken down by a cancer cell, and only inside the cancer cells.

Once the compound breaks down, the by-products left over are one chemical I can't remember but the other one is cyanide which is toxic and it eats away at the cancer cells, and apparently only the cancer cells as the body cannot process the different than usual glucose make up, and stops the growth of the tumour. There is a lot of rubbish on the net about this works and that works but if it really works then it is worth looking into.

Some research on Google about apricot seeds (other fruit seeds have been mentioned also) and cancer treatment may bring up some interesting reading.

I am far from a scientist but what most of the people have said makes sense.

One guy in america was locked up for trying to sell the seeds as a treatment for cancer, the big pharma do not want cancer cured due to the huge money making possibilities of the disease. But that guy who has survived cancer 3 times has survived apparently 2 of them times on these seeds alone and the doctors are amazed but they still dismiss the fact that the seeds are what done the magic.

Cannabis treatment and apricot seed treatment may all be hear say but health care treatments are not the best treatments to be putting into anyone's body so they are, in my eyes, to be avoided and other methods sought out. That is why I am replying.


----------



## gnugget (Aug 6, 2013)

Contact Matt at HempMeds PX. They have a solution for you called RSHO (Real Scientific Hemp Oil). Legal in all 50 states and doesn't make one high. Their RSHO has the highest mmg of CBD available in the marketplace. Current batches have 180mmg of per gram. Call Matt at 866-273-8502


----------

